# English Bulldog & Cocasse pics



## doglvr00 (Oct 9, 2008)

OMG!!! Picture number 4 is special. Too cute!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I am just cracking up, look at that face, OMG, sOOOOOOO adorable! Especially when he cocks his head ... I don't know, is there anything cuter than a bulldog puppy ?? well, except a golden puppy of course 

If I had a bulldog like that in the family, I would want exclusive and frequent babysitting rights LOL


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> I am just cracking up, look at that face, OMG, sOOOOOOO adorable! Especially when he cocks his head ... I don't know, is there anything cuter than a bulldog puppy ?? well, except a golden puppy of course
> 
> If I had a bulldog like that in the family, I would want exclusive and frequent babysitting rights LOL


I just fell in love with him and asked my daugther when I could have him . He really is too cute!

He was so happy to be with Cocasse and kept following him everywhere. I was so proud of my boy because he shared his bed and all of his toys. He even let the pup try and drink out of his water bowl. I must admit that I was a little nervous because we haven't had a dog visit his home and touch his things but he did great.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh my goodness......I just want to squeeze him!!! He's absolutely adorable!! Thanks for posting pics and hope you keep taking more!!!!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

So cute!! Way to go, Cocasse! What a good boy!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My grand-daughter just told me that she wants to name him Sprinkles - lol


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

What a cutie!! And good boy Cocasse!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

what a cutie-patootie! Sprinkles is a perfect name!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness he is adorable and Cocasse is so good with him. Those pictures are so sweet.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh dear god... he's just too cute for his own good! I've always loved English Bulldogs. I mean honestly, who _couldn't_ love a face like that?


----------

